# Greetings from Chicago



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

Just wanted to introduce myself, hopefully my dry spell will soon end and I will have something more interesting to type!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to the forum enjoy!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself, hopefully my dry spell will soon end and I will have something more interesting to type!


 
dry spell??? do you have any idea how much weed is in chicago?

anyway were in chicago u from bro?


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome dude, you a grower also?


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

Not yet, maybe down the line. I tried once a few years ago. Wrong equipment, bad seeds, no idea what I was doing= bad combination. I know there's a ton of weed in chi, but my guy is out and has been for a couple weeks.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> Not yet, maybe down the line. I tried once a few years ago. Wrong equipment, bad seeds, no idea what I was doing= bad combination. I know there's a ton of weed in chi, but my guy is out and has been for a couple weeks.


 
sounds like you need to find another guy


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> Not yet, maybe down the line. I tried once a few years ago. Wrong equipment, bad seeds, no idea what I was doing= bad combination. I know there's a ton of weed in chi, but my guy is out and has been for a couple weeks.


Good another chi-town grower. greetings from the windy city


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

theres alot of us here


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> dry spell??? do you have any idea how much weed is in chicago?
> 
> anyway were in chicago u from bro?


pretty much your from the north side or the south side... I like the Cubs 

But I don't give too much info here. 

I'm here then I'm over there, and then somewhere else. Maybe I'm from Chicago, or moved there from somewhere else? Who knows?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> pretty much your from the north side or the south side... I like the Cubs
> 
> But I don't give too much info here.
> 
> I'm here then I'm over there, and then somewhere else. Maybe I'm from Chicago, or moved there from somewhere else? Who knows?


 
lmao we have an east side and a west side to dont forget


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

The "East" side would get you wet. I am a proud Northsider and Cubs fan.


----------



## Minnestoner (Aug 4, 2009)

chicago is alright, im stuck in freakin minneapolis, hopefully goin to Cali to be a MMJ grower soon.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> The "East" side would get you wet. I am a proud Northsider and Cubs fan.


 
im a cubs fan to from humboldt park area. and anyside will gett you wet you dont watch the news?


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

Not the type who works the streets. I'm more of a friend introduces me type.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> Not the type who works the streets. I'm more of a friend introduces me type.


 
huh????????


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> lmao we have an east side and a west side to dont forget


Cubs or Sox that's all that matters lol 

The nice thing about Chicago is there is more crime here than any agency could handle. The police don't waste their time looking for non-violent offenders. 

Last month they passed a law here making possession of less than a quarter oz a - anywhere in unincorporated cook county - a $200 fine, because the court systems were clogged with petty marijuana cases


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Cubs or Sox that's all that matters lol
> 
> The nice thing about Chicago is there is more crime here than any agency could handle. The police don't waste their time looking for non-violent offenders.
> 
> Last month they passed a law here making possession of less than a quarter oz a - anywhere in unincorporated cook county - a $200 fine, because the court systems were clogged with petty marijuana cases


 
yeah i know we lead the nation in homicide for biggest cities, ahhh chicago the only city i know of were you can get areested for selling crack on the street and get i-bonded out hahahahaha.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

I think it's at the officer's discretion. I think I meant to say: wouldn't know a safe way to look for a new guy, The guy I know was introduced by a friend who no longer lives in chicago. Oviously, if my guy can't get< there's nobody for my guy to introduce me to. So, I wait.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

they still bust guys in my neighborhood occasionally, according to my neighborhood blotter


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> they still bust guys in my neighborhood occasionally, according to my neighborhood blotter


Yeah you're right it's the cops discretion. 
Dealers still get busted, but they don't stay in jail. There's no room in cook county for pot dealers. 

I wouldn't know if it's dry or not, because I haven't shopped for a while, but this time of year is usually dry, because outside growers are waiting for flower. Plus they have shut down the Mexican boarder, driving weed prices to astronomical prices! I had someone try to sell me an 1/8 of dank for $100


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Yeah you're right it's the cops discretion.
> Dealers still get busted, but they don't stay in jail. There's no room in cook county for pot dealers.
> 
> I wouldn't know if it's dry or not, because I haven't shopped for a while, but this time of year is usually dry, because outside growers are waiting for flower. Plus they have shut down the Mexican boarder, driving weed prices to astronomical prices! I had someone try to sell me an 1/8 of dank for $100


 
there is plenty of cheap canadian hydro around here some of it is better then others and lots of homegrown dank to


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 4, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> there is plenty of cheap canadian hydro around here some of it is better then others and lots of homegrown dank to


i guess it depends who you ask. I heard there is some shit going around for $350 an oz. Tastes just like strawberries and lasts 4 hours, if you don't pass out first


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

and who doesn't like strawberries?


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 4, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> and who doesn't like strawberries?


 
ive never had no weed that tasted like strawberries, but ima go enjoy some of this skunk that i can smell threw my bag,threw my pocket. ill see yall later peace


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 4, 2009)

right on, later.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 4, 2009)

This song always reminds me of home..

[Youtube]NU9ZyyUWojA[/Youtube]


----------



## smitherz18 (Aug 6, 2009)

greeting from the nwi, man last time i bought what was dank out of chi, i paid 140 for 5.2 grams, weighed on my digi after purchase.. i know im a idiot.... but u guys have to put up with the straght theiving dealerz.. guitar guy ur betteroff gettin sum seeds and sum cfls or what not...


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 7, 2009)

too hard in my building, I'm worried about the smell


----------



## mazpot (Aug 7, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> Just wanted to introduce myself, hopefully my dry spell will soon end and I will have something more interesting to type!


 hey man im in northwest subs of chicago


----------



## Green Cross (Aug 7, 2009)

mazpot said:


> hey man im in northwest subs of chicago


Welcome mazpot 

New Brew and Grow coming to the hood soon
I started typing this and this rank smell just came out of know where. 

I know the dog crapped somewhere but I can't find it


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 7, 2009)

right on, looking forward to something good


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 9, 2009)

Welcome! That's tight that your from Chicago.

My family lives in the south side of Chi town and I practically live there every summer, not this one though sadly.

Sweet! Hope you decide to stay.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks xmissxaliex, I like reading the posts, but I don't know how long I can take reading them and doing without.


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 11, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> Thanks xmissxaliex, I like reading the posts, but I don't know how long I can take reading them and doing without.



Doing without what? :/


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2009)

been going through a bit of a dry spell


----------



## xmissxaliex (Aug 16, 2009)

guitarguy said:


> been going through a bit of a dry spell



Ugh that sucks. Hope you get some stuff soon I just went through that myself about a week ago.


----------

